# University Challenge



## Santino (Nov 15, 2010)

I choose which team to support by whether the students are 'reading' or 'studying' their subjects.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 15, 2010)

Santino said:


> I choose which team to support by whether the students are 'reading' or 'studying' their subjects.


 
who doesn't?


----------



## Santino (Nov 15, 2010)

pigtails said:


> who doesn't?



Perhaps someone who posts here.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 15, 2010)

or how sweet and nervous they look, hence I love Clemo.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 15, 2010)

Santino said:


> Perhaps someone who posts here.


 
then they are idiots.


----------



## Santino (Nov 15, 2010)

pigtails said:


> or how sweet and nervous they look, hence I love Clemo.


 
He studies.


----------



## xes (Nov 15, 2010)

haircuts
gormless looking twat ratio
ammount of people over 50 on the team
what top did they choose to go on the telly with

there's a few other deciders right there.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was on the Irish rip-off version of UC, you know.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

north vs south
cambridge vs oxford


----------



## Santino (Nov 15, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> I was on the Irish rip-off version of UC, you know.


 
Is it called O'Niversity Challenge?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't try to be competitive with your other half when its on. If you're stoned, you'll lose.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2010)

Santino said:


> I choose which team to support by whether the students are 'reading' or 'studying' their subjects.


 
do you support the teams who study or the teams who read subjects?


----------



## Santino (Nov 15, 2010)

strung out said:


> do you support the teams who study or the teams who read subjects?


 
I would have thought that was obvious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2010)

oh, i alway support a non-oxbridge team if there is one


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2010)

Santino said:


> I would have thought that was obvious.


 
it may be obvious to you what you think, but not to me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2010)

dp


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2010)

I had my best result a while back when I got a whole round correct. It _was_ a music round, but they were artists from the 60s and my mum didn't get 'em and she normally gets about 80/90% of all the questions in a show right.

Never supported based on reading/studying, but have judged.


----------



## ericjarvis (Nov 15, 2010)

When I was at IC we were banned from University Challenge. This was because the year before I went there our team made it all the way to the exit gates at Granada with two "borrowed" TV cameras in the back of the van.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 15, 2010)

pigtails said:


> or how sweet and nervous they look, hence I love Clemo.


 
If he'd stop grinning for 5 seconds I'd probably like him, as it is he just winds me up


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked the chap who said he was 'doing' whatever subject it was.  Usually I'll go for the slighter less posh team or northerners (Durham excluded)

Two teams of wankers tonight, couldn't bring myself to care.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 16, 2010)

Debray


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

Hang on, I'm about 5 minutes in and concerned you're only making us watch this coz she's a blonde girlie you quite fancy   I've stopped, er, studying it now.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm having the theme tune to University Challenge as I walk down the aisle........... or at my funeral..... which ever comes first.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

Dooby said:


> Hang on, I'm about 5 minutes in and concerned you're only making us watch this coz she's a blonde girlie you quite fancy   I've stopped, er, studying it now.


 
of course thats why he put the clip in.

My fave bit this series was when I got the music clip before they'd started playing it


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2010)

there was an art team on a week ago with this girl who wouldn't look straight at the camera and looked like dobby out of peep show.

Eggheads is better.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2010)

I generally support whichever team has fewer floppy fringes.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

I get, on average, about 3 questions right, each programme.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2010)

I support the one with the cutest chicks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> north vs south
> cambridge vs oxford


 
This - plus how they look, what they study, how they sound, what they are called, whether I like their face etc..!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2010)

Santino said:


> I choose which team to support by whether the students are 'reading' or 'studying' their subjects.


 


Orang Utan said:


> oh, i alway support a non-oxbridge team if there is one


 These two methods usually produce the same results.  I usually support the non-oxbridge team too, although I sometimes go for this method:



fractionMan said:


> I support the one with the cutest chicks


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an art team on a week ago with this girl who wouldn't look straight at the camera and looked like dobby out of peep show.
> 
> Eggheads is better.


 
University of the Arts.  Great in round one, shit last week.  She loked absolutely nothing like Dobby. Dobby is cute


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2010)

Supprort readers, then a London college team, then non-Oxbridge, then whichever Oxbridge team look the least in-bred.


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

I definitely said 'Oh, Dobby' in my best David Mitchell voice at a recent episode.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

Mary Vettise?


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

She looks like someone but I can't think who. Hope that helps.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 16, 2010)

Dooby said:


> She looks like someone but I can't think who. Hope that helps.


 
she looks like Lady Campanula Tottington


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2010)

belboid said:


> Mary Vettise?


 
there she is, not looking at the camera.


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2010)

no, I think you're confusing her with Walker.  

He's a _chap_!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2010)

oh god, this is worse than when I found out about Brian Molko


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> oh god, this is worse than when I found out about Brian Molko


 
And the middle Hanson sister?


----------



## Chz (Nov 16, 2010)

It depends. I had to support Brookes the other week just because I feel sorry for their reputation. 

And got annoyed when Paxman called it "York University". It's the "University of York", you uninformed idiot! (I went to York University and it's nowhere near York)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2010)

Home town first (Luundun), then uni location (ditto), then female fuckability.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 16, 2010)

pigtails said:


> she looks like Lady Campanula Tottington


 
ooh, her mixed with Miss Jean Brodie and I think we're there.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 16, 2010)

Luunduun?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 18, 2010)

I think she was wearing that shirt because it might have been the kind of shirt a member of Blur would have worn in the mid-90s.  Apparently.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2011)

Who watched this tonight? I couldn't stop laughing at Crudmore, best ending to a University Challenge ever!


----------



## starfish (Jan 24, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Who watched this tonight? I couldn't stop laughing at Crudmore, best ending to a University Challenge ever!


 
Aye, he did balls it up a little bit at the end.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2011)

That was a very exciting end . Was Crudmore the one who got a question wroing and cost them the 5 points they needed to draw?


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeh, he gave himself a "d'oh" facefist when he got it wrong.

*like a facepalm but with a fist. It was hilarious


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> That was a very exciting end . Was Crudmore the one who got a question wroing and cost them the 5 points they needed to draw?


 
They were winning by 10 points with literally 5 seconds to go and he buzzed in early with a wrong answer, cost them 5 points and the other team got the answer in the last second. It was fucking EPIC!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 25, 2011)

I only watched this til about halfway through - which team was Crudmore on again? 

Still, UC has _nothing_ on Only Connect for brain-hurtingness.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 25, 2011)

crudmore was oxford, magdelen I think, he and the guy on the far left were tossers of the highest degree...quite liked sheffield the overly dramatic bloke was good...great episode though only got about 10 right...seems to get harder as they progress


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 25, 2011)

I simultaneously loled and fistpumped when oxford lost


----------



## linerider (Jan 25, 2011)

It was top telly,neck and neck all the way through and then that twat fucks it up right at the end.priceless


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 25, 2011)

My brother's been on it twice now. Once for Goldsmiths where he was "reading" some crap about a war and once for the Royal Opera House team when they were doing the professionals series.

He said Paxman was very nice.


----------



## Santino (Jan 25, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> My brother's been on it twice now. Once for Goldsmiths where he was "reading" some crap about a war and once for the Royal Opera House team when they were doing the professionals series.
> 
> He said Paxman was very nice.


 
Did Paxo offer him a below-minimum-wage job with accommodation in the garage?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 25, 2011)

Best ending ever. And the best team won.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 25, 2011)

Santino said:


> Did Paxo offer him a below-minimum-wage job with accommodation in the garage?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2011)

It was pretty epic, the overall standard and the ending.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 28, 2011)

FUCK YOU Peterhouse, Cambridge


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2011)

I totally lost last night. Hardly got any of the questions.


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2011)

I was unusually rubbish too, but then there were a lot of chemistry and classical music type questions that didn't lend themselves to general knowledge or guessing - which I suppose it right for the semi. 

The Peterhouse team were bizarre - every one looked like a 20 year old dressed and acting like a 50 year old, Christ knows what they'll look like when they actually do reach middle age.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, tough indeed last night.

A little of me died when Oxford Poly Oxford Brookes went out, that girl was tremendous.

Magdalen College are just too good I think,  their naked, ruthless ambition radiates through the screen as well.

The American makes me laugh though, you just know he studied atlas's in his bedroom semi-permanetly  from aged  4 to 16.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2011)

Last night was hard, I think I only got about 5 or 6 right. Missus got her usual 10 or 12. The team with Chan on is alright, I preferred them, although Chan himself seems a bit of a humourless fecker. 

How unusual to have two people on opposite teams from Bourne in Lincolnshire, eh?

Will be cheering for York next week. Not really cheering, but you know.


----------



## ringo (Mar 29, 2011)

ringo said:


> The Peterhouse team were bizarre - every one looked like a 20 year old dressed and acting like a 50 year old, Christ knows what they'll look like when they actually do reach middle age.


 
I meant Magdalen College, not Peterhouse. Scary looking bunch that should be confined to Oxbridge or they'll be wielding too much power in Whitehall or the MOD and take over the world.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, def destined for service to the empire.


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

The sense of entitlement makes my skin crawl.


----------



## stereoisomer (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been on it. I wanted to say 'studying' but the team went with 'reading'. Which imo sounded stupid


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Lots of teams have a mix of studying and reading. I'd go for 'doing' if I was on it.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2011)

Santino said:


> The sense of entitlement makes my skin crawl.


 I'll try to be a little more humble.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2011)

Heh, just found out a member of the York team is the son of a guy I work with.

Apparently he comes off as more smug than he actually is (I haven't watched it this year).


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the guy who says the students name before they answer the questions. Towards the end of the programme he always gets absolutely hilariously urgent and over the top.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2011)

And some of them have really weird names too. 

Clemo?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2011)

Santino said:


> Lots of teams have a mix of studying and reading. I'd go for 'doing' if I was on it.


 
There was one lad on who was obviously v working class and in his northern accent he said "doing". Quite obviously to prove a point


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> And some of them have really weird names too.
> 
> Clemo?


 
Yep, that's the fella I'm talking about.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember, when the Paxo first started hosting UC, watching an episode where the music round involved the contestants having to guess light classical string quartet versions of Britpop tunes - I particularly recall "Country House" being one of them.  Was that done to get down wiv ver kids?

I haven't seen UC in a while - does Paxo still yell "Come On!" at the dithering contestants?  Always amused me, that - kinda like he was in Newsnight mode.

And for those Urban75 posters of a certain vintage, here's the original UC guvnor:


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

Barking_Mad said:


> And some of them have really weird names too.
> 
> Clemo?


 


The Octagon said:


> Yep, that's the fella I'm talking about.


 
He looks like a fucking leprechaun!!  I love York - I'm cheering for them


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I haven't seen UC in a while - does Paxo still yell "Come On!" at the dithering contestants?  Always amused me, that - kinda like he was in Newsnight mode.


 
He's actually chilled right out these days - quite weird to watch


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> He's actually chilled right out these days - quite weird to watch


 
He gets a bit precious if they confer at the wrong time.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

Santino said:


> He gets a bit precious if they confer at the wrong time.


 
Well yeh, but nothing LIKE what he used to be like.  He's also stopped perving so much at the girlies.  Gettin old!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 31, 2011)

sojourner said:


> Well yeh, but nothing LIKE what he used to be like.  He's also stopped perving so much at the girlies.  Gettin old!



Either that, or his M&S undies are still not providing adequate support, thus distracting him from the perv action.


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2011)

I heard that the losing team has to spend a week living in his garage working as his servants.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 31, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Either that, or his M&S undies are still not providing adequate support, thus distracting him from the perv action.


 
Or he got a fucking bollocking from the management because he was clearly fawning all over all-female teams and letting them off with outrageous behaviour...annoyed the shite out of me that did


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> I haven't seen UC in a while - does Paxo still yell "Come On!" at the dithering contestants?  Always amused me, that - kinda like he was in Newsnight mode.



It always sent a rather excited shiver down my back


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2011)

And, lest we forget, his bollocks more than fills his M&S pants.


----------



## Santino (Mar 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> And, lest we forget, his bollocks more than fills his M&S pants.


 
Are you thinking of Terry Wogan?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2011)

I thank you for the set up, but somehow I sense a line is being crossed.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, the leprechaun got his arse kicked well and truly last night!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 5, 2011)

It was a bit of a caning. Nice to see a team not utterly dominated by the captain. In his silly mustard cords. That American with the twitch - dear me. Knew loads. I just wanted to punch every one of them. At least the other team had a couple of people you might have a pint with.


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2011)

Still pretty impressive though weren't they? To be that widely read and knowledgeable about such a wide range of subjects absolutely nothing to do with their academic studies has to be respected.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2011)

Given the number of teams that competed, I thought it a marvellous celebration of 14 years of New Labour’s multicultural and social mobility policies. Future careers of the winners, left to right:

The Australian: Running a male brothel in 1970s San Francisco
The American: State Department
Captain: MI5, old boy
Smarmy fat boy: inevitably MI6

Toughest set of questions I can recall. Thoroughly deserved winners, even if there must be something remiss with the new format that the runners-up got to the Final.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It was a bit of a caning. Nice to see a team not utterly dominated by the captain. In his silly mustard cords. That American with the twitch - dear me. Knew loads. I just wanted to punch every one of them. At least the other team had a couple of people you might have a pint with.


 
If I was on Yorks team, I would have well decked that smug American cunt after the show. No fucking NEED to keep answering questions correctly when it was clear they'd won

Yes, I am shit loser.  And I fucking hated that team.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 5, 2011)

I form an own invisible third team, and answer whatever questions I can


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 30, 2013)

got two right so far today - one was about the states use of violence, the other about  dodecahedrons.  That's a 12 sided dice btw.



also, Picasso.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 30, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> got two right so far today - one was about the states use of violence, the other about  dodecahedrons.  That's a 12 sided dice btw.


I got that one right straight away - far too much rolling of strange shaped dice in my time as well


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2013)

both teams were fucking dreadful tonight

i thought everyone knew dodecahedron's.  i guess that age is gone


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd have won tonight on my own. Think I got about 15 right. Dunno why, some weeks it's about 2 or 3. Had a good night on Only Connect also.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 1, 2013)

I normally wiz it at philosophy, law, modern history and politics questions and suck at everything else (maths, natural sciences, literature, music etc). Though the other week, i managed to get 2 out of 3 questions right in a round about wool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 1, 2013)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I normally wiz it at philosophy, law, modern history and politics questions and suck at everything else (maths, natural sciences, literature, music etc). Though the other week, i managed to get 2 out of 3 questions right in a round about wool.



Sounds like you're spinning a bit of a yarn there

/thread


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 1, 2013)

The missus was very pleased she got all the 3 maths questions right cos even as a maths lecturer she rarely gets any 

I always hope against hope that the music round, when it turns up, is on "popular" music and not opera or some crap


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 1, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Sounds like you're spinning a bit of a yarn there
> 
> /thread


 
I just tie myself up in knots when it comes to geography questions.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2013)

I got a theology question right on Monday.... on the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2014)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark weren't from Liverpool, they were from Wirral!

(Couldn't see a thread for this years series)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2014)

The lass I spoke to at the weekend from there said she was from Liverpool


----------



## The Boy (Sep 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The lass I spoke to at the weekend from there said she was from Liverpool



Yeah, but every cunt from south of Birmingham says they're from London.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuck fuck fucking BASTARD fuck - episode fucking 8 already?! Is there anywhere I can download this series from the start?!


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2014)

You're not missing much. I can't remember if it was last week or the week before, but it was essentially two teams competing to see who was less dumb. Unbearable.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

I want to watch it. If you can't help, it's pointless fucking commenting


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll comment when and where I like, thanks-very-much. I was actually trying to locate it before I came back and read that.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

Chz said:


> I'll comment when and where I like, thanks-very-much. I was actually trying to locate it before I came back and read that.


Yeh - bit of a temper, sorry. Really fucked off about missing them. If you could find them, I'd be grateful.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Fuck fuck fucking BASTARD fuck - episode fucking 8 already?! Is there anywhere I can download this series from the start?!


its not _really _episode 8, four of those were the annoying 'how we got to be on UC' dross.  So its only four


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm struggling, to be honest. It's not on any of my private trackers, but maybe someone else can dig it up. It looks like the files existed, but no-one's sharing at the moment.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> its not _really _episode 8, four of those were the annoying 'how we got to be on UC' dross.  So its only four


Ahh thank you!! This helps with my confusion - I couldn't work out how come they'd started it so fucking early!! We don't watch 'regular' telly and barely watch iplayer so time slipped by without me realising.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

Chz said:


> I'm struggling, to be honest. It's not on any of my private trackers, but maybe someone else can dig it up. It looks like the files existed, but no-one's sharing at the moment.


Thank you for looking


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The lass I spoke to at the weekend from there said she was from Liverpool


Generally, ime, people from the Wirral are quite firm about being from the Wirral, and not Liverpool.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Generally, ime, people from the Wirral are quite firm about being from the Wirral, and not Liverpool.


fucking right we are!  Tho use of the 'the' is highly debatable


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> fucking right we are!  Tho use of the 'the' is highly debatable


 People from over the other side of the water - we use a 'the', when we talk about you


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 9, 2014)

plastics


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> plastics


Oooo!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2014)

double fucking post


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> plastics


watch it son!


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2014)

sojourner said:


> double fucking post


I'll double post dilly if he says anything like that again!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

The Normal on University Challenge


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 22, 2014)

Look at that bunch of cunts from St Andrews wearing their capes looking like a bunch of cunts. And that cunt Perriam their captain is like a caricature of a posh cunt.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2014)

I was shite tonight. I think the Gary Numan question was about the only one I got in the whole show.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 21, 2015)

We all know what kind of challenge David Cameron faced at Uni.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 16, 2015)

What was the answer to the last question?


----------



## Leafster (Nov 16, 2015)

Brideshead Revisited?


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2015)

Leafster said:


> Brideshead Revisited?


This


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 17, 2015)

cheers


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2015)

I just beat Caroline flint/uea tonight.

Ok, so it wasn't difficult


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 22, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I just beat Caroline flint/uea tonight.
> 
> Ok, so it wasn't difficult



Lucy Porter totally owned that tonight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 22, 2015)

I got all them chemistry questions right. Zinc, copper, that other one... Shoulda been a scientist, me.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lucy Porter totally owned that tonight.



You noticed her answering questions!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone else play the meta game of guessing the 3rd answer after the first 2 before it is asked. lamb1979 thinks I have somehow watched live broadcasts before they air because I can sometimes work out the 3rd question 

I try to tell her its not all about what you know but how you use that knowledge. For example, most questions have a 3 part reference so if you know one of the three you get the answer, and the 3rd question often follows the pattern of moving to the most known/obvious answer on the subject


----------



## Mogden (Jan 18, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Does anyone else play the meta game of guessing the 3rd answer after the first 2 before it is asked. lamb1979 thinks I have somehow watched live broadcasts before they air because I can sometimes work out the 3rd question
> 
> I try to tell her its not all about what you know but how you use that knowledge. For example, most questions have a 3 part reference so if you know one of the three you get the answer, and the 3rd question often follows the pattern of moving to the most known/obvious answer on the subject


Yes and sometimes I get answers before any questions have been asked, the mere category is mentioned. See music round a few weeks ago about independent record labels


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ah, glad its not just me Mogden


----------



## Mogden (Jan 18, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Ah, glad its not just me Mogden


Nope. Makes me feel all smug [emoji14] And then Only Connect brings me back to earth.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ha ha what is only connect about? Even Victoria doesn't seem to know what is going on 

Edited to get Victoria's name right! I had her surname in my head as her first name


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 18, 2016)

I can't even get the categories right on only connect

Er... I'll have the wavy line category


----------



## Mogden (Jan 18, 2016)

I actually do okay on Only Connect too really but it does make me think. The Wall round is very representative of how my brain works day to day anyway so the weekly WTF from other people is how I feel the rest of the week.

I will be applying to Only Connect so I'll ask her if I get there and can take my eyes off her lovely cleavage.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 18, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> Does anyone else play the meta game of guessing the 3rd answer after the first 2 before it is asked. lamb1979 thinks I have somehow watched live broadcasts before they air because I can sometimes work out the 3rd question
> 
> I try to tell her its not all about what you know but how you use that knowledge. For example, most questions have a 3 part reference so if you know one of the three you get the answer, and the 3rd question often follows the pattern of moving to the most known/obvious answer on the subject



Yes and it's not just that. Quite often the answer to any question, certainly arts based but a lot of science ones too, is obvious from the first few words of the question. I can't think of a specific example right now but, generally for example, there are a limited number of questions they can really ask about certain books/authors/artists etc. 

Got to love a forum with a thread devoted to UC though. Nice one.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2016)

Tonight I got 'octave' right following the above method. e2a: I also said Ulysses for the penultimate question, but it was bloody Saturday. 

That Powell is a right annoying little git.


----------



## Santino (Jan 18, 2016)

Mogden said:


> I actually do okay on Only Connect too really but it does make me think. The Wall round is very representative of how my brain works day to day anyway so the weekly WTF from other people is how I feel the rest of the week.
> 
> I will be applying to Only Connect so I'll ask her if I get there and can take my eyes off her lovely cleavage.


I hope she kicks you in the bollocks.


----------



## Rik (Jan 18, 2016)

belboid said:


> Tonight I got 'octave' right following the above method. e2a: I also said Ulysses for the penultimate question, but it was bloody Saturday.
> 
> That Powell is a right annoying little git.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 18, 2016)

Santino said:


> I hope she kicks you in the bollocks.


She could if I had any.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2016)

Mogden said:


> She could if I had any.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 10, 2016)

Syd Barrett an answer on university challenge. Nice one, even if you could barely hear the recording (of Octopus).


----------



## peterkro (Oct 10, 2016)

planetgeli said:


> Syd Barrett an answer on university challenge. Nice one, even if you could barely hear the recording (of Octopus).


I did gotted it,fucking whippersnappers.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 10, 2016)

peterkro said:


> I did gotted it,fucking whippersnappers.



Their reply of "John Lennon" was quite amusing!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice to see 3 women on a team, and for East London to win


----------



## JimW (Oct 10, 2016)

peterkro said:


> I did gotted it,fucking whippersnappers.


I got the spice girls one : D


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 10, 2016)

They had an Emma Goldman round last week.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2016)

JimW said:


> I got the spice girls one : D



That's nothing to boast about!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2017)

Poor Monkman last night, the nation's hopes were on him. Anyone notice the lack of females and ethnics in the final?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Poor Monkman last night, the nation's hopes were on him. Anyone notice the lack of females and ethnics in the final?


Yes.
Though one faint, bright spark within all this Oxbridgery...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Poor Monkman last night, the nation's hopes were on him. Anyone notice the lack of females and ethnics in the final?


'females and ethnics' ffs


----------



## belboid (Apr 11, 2017)

The general point is fair tho. Seven white men from Oxbridge. Wolfson slightly more right on by having someone from a Chinese background (even if via Canada). It is a pretty shitty state of affairs, tho far from uncommon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Poor Monkman last night, the nation's hopes were on him. Anyone notice the lack of females and ethnics in the final?


by the nation do you mean canada?


----------



## Chz (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm stealing this from the Graun's comments section, but it's worthwhile for the chuckle it brings...






"It's telling that in the photo they're all subtly covering their penises except for Monkman.

Even Hawking and Paxman are suitably deferent to the Monkman."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2017)

And when the astonishing Gail Trimble walked it they disqualified her!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 11, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Yes.
> Though one faint, bright spark within all this Oxbridgery...



Some less polite responses here - https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...napsIzDxGUWVv-4zQS32StPilD22bLp5bvE0oERG8&s=1


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 11, 2017)

belboid said:


> The general point is fair tho. Seven white men from Oxbridge. Wolfson slightly more right on by having someone from a Chinese background (even if via Canada). It is a pretty shitty state of affairs, tho far from uncommon.


 
I think Wolfson is one of the better college for diversity n shit. Comparatively obvs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 11, 2017)

Monkman's face when meeting Hawking was one of the most joyous and beautifully pure things I've ever seen.


----------



## poului (Apr 12, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I think Wolfson is one of the better college for diversity n shit. Comparatively obvs.



It is. Lots of foreign students there with enormous sums of money invested in them to get the strongest degree qualification possible. Therefore not a surprise they would pass on devoting time to a glorified pub quiz.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Monkman's face when meeting Hawking was one of the most joyous and beautifully pure things I've ever seen.




I bloody loved Monkman. Was so gutted when they lost and yet another fucking babyman won.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2017)

sojourner said:


> I bloody loved Monkman. Was so gutted when they lost and yet another fucking babyman won.


babyman? eh? four men won it, none of them babies.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> babyman? eh? four men won it, none of them babies.


My juvenile description of the captain. Like a cross between a baby and a man. Big heads, little bodies. Last year's captain was even worse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2017)

sojourner said:


> My juvenile description of the captain. Like a cross between a baby and a man. Big heads, little bodies. Last year's captain was even worse.


looks like a normal spod to me


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> looks like a normal spod to me


should have gone to specsavers


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> should have gone to specsavers


i quite liked his glasses


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i quite liked his glasses


no, you, not him: i agree with sojourner on this point


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> no, you, not him: i agree with sojourner on this point


Nothing to do with eyesight, just perception. I just see him as a typical spod.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> looks like a normal spod to me


Nah. Something quite distorted about the pair of them.  Repulsive, even. Or maybe that's my class prejudice coming on strong  But they do look like fucking hybrids though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Nah. Something quite distorted about the pair of them.  Repulsive, even. Or maybe that's my class prejudice coming on strong  But they do look like fucking hybrids though.


i think they all look a bit odd. shallow gene pool.


----------

